# php5 POST Datei-Upload funktioniert nicht



## fuxifux (19. Nov. 2007)

*[hinfällig]php5 POST Datei-Upload funktioniert nicht*

Hallo,

Ich bin kein Linux-Profi, hab mir Debian Etch+Apache2+Mysql+php5-suhosin+postfix+ISPConfig... mittels Perfect-Setup auf einem Rootserver installiert und mit viel suchen und lesen versucht den Server durch .conf einstellungen abzusichern... wohl ein wenig zu viel.

Hier mein Problem: Wenn ich nur Daten(Variablen) per POST an ein php-skript schicke funktioniert alles, sobald ich eine Datei per POST uploaden will, werden die Datei und alle Variablen irgendwie verworfen und das skript wird ohne irgendeine Variable aufgerufen. Ich bekomme keine php-Fehlermeldung, und auch keine vom Apache. 

Auszug aus der php.ini:

register_globals = On
post_max_size = 8M
file_uploads = On
upload_max_filesize = 10M
safe_mode = Off
(mir ist klar, dass die Einstellungen nicht alle sicher sind, der Server ist auch noch im Testbetrieb)

Suhosin hab ich mit suhosin.simulation = On schon ausschließen können
und jetzt frag ich mich, wo ich noch im System den Post-Aufruf bis zu php 'verlieren' könnte.

Ich hab mich per phpinfo() auch davon überzeugt, dass die Einstellungen alle übernommen wurden und für das betroffene Web gelten.

Natürlich funktioniert das php-skript auf einem shared-hosting-server (php4+suhosin) problemlos.

Vielen Dank, falls mir jemand helfen kann

Markus


----------

